# Phineas drinking from a syringe



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, I just took this pic and wanted to share it. I have been weaning Phineas and Naomi this week but Phin still loves to be bottle fed. He looked so cute holding onto the syringe so my daughter snapped a pic. Both babies are doing great. They're eating and drinking and down to one bottle a day now. Phin is still 3 times larger than Naomi but she's doing awesome and is as healthy as can be.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Too cute!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh my, that is just too precious! What a sweet darling hedgie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, he is so adorable.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Adorable


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That is so precious!! What a sweetheart. And I'm glad little bitty Naomi is doing well also. I love hearing about them.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww, how absolutely adorable. He really likes his food!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

Ohhh! Adorable


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

My little man is named is named Phinneus (different spelling) also!


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

so cute


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Cute overload!!!


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you all for the very nice comments! You all have very sweet and adorable babies as well and I love seeing all the new pictures. Thanks for sharing! Naomi and Phineas will be 6 weeks old tomorrow. It's gone so fast I can hardly believe it. I weighed them this morning and Naomi weighed in at a whopping 61 grams!!! Woohoo! She's grown so much but is still so tiny. Her big brother is a more respectable 128g. I'm sure in time Naomi will be a normal sized hedgehog but maybe she'll always be petite. I will post more pics tomorrow on their 6 week birthday.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a little late, but oh my goodness! So precious!!!!


----------



## Xyloart (Dec 6, 2010)

hhnnnggggh Too cute!!!!! :shock:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is way too cute! Awww...


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

SQUEEEE


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

awwwwh so cute


----------

